

Ask HN: Pitch your startup on 9Slides - ruchitg

if you have ever sent a pitch deck to investor over email, you know how it feels....You wish you can be there along with the presentation.<p>You have this opportunity now!!<p>Get your Pitch on to 9slides ( http://www.9slides.com/demo ) and send a link to your pitch instead of deck.<p>I can make your pitch private for you if you need it.<p>Just email me (ruchit@9slides.com) your login email ID at 9Slides and let me know when you are done uploading your content...
======
follower
FWIW, I didn't get any further than the front page because I don't have (and
don't intend to have) Silverlight installed.

~~~
ruchitg
Thanks for trying. Currently we support Silverlight and may support other
technology in future.

~~~
thaumaturgy
FWIW, you've cut yourself out of 1/3 of the available market in the meantime:
<http://www.statowl.com/custom_ria_market_penetration.php>

~~~
ruchitg
Yup!

if we can build and prove 'business' with the current tech(we know) moving to
new tech is not tough.

There are over 300 million devices with silverlight on it.

------
petervandijck
Interesting. Are you trying to compete with Slideshare? (I've been wondering
for a long time why nobody does.)

~~~
ruchitg
Not really, slideshare has its own market and solve different customer needs.

We do definitely complement what SlideShare offers today.

